# Smart Saw



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone seen this;Alex Grayson's DIY Smart Saw Review


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

didn't you just have a thread on this???


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> didn't you just have a thread on this???


Yes, It got deleted
.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

woodie26 said:


> Yes, It got deleted
> .


so what did that tell ya???


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> so what did that tell ya???


Larry
sorry I was trying to modify your post and I deleted it and I'm sorry I'm bad if you want to keep it You will have to repost it.
make sure if you do that the link works properly.
John


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Saw an awful lot of advertising, and more advertising. But didn't run across any video link. That alone is enough to make me pass. That is if I even wanted a CNC machine, which I don't.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> so what did that tell ya???


Back when I was a 1SG SGT in the Infantry, my men called me the King of the One Liners. But my hat comes off to Stick.
I vote you as the KING OF THE ONE LINERS !!
Anyone second that?

"So, what does that tell you?"
I am still laughing about that.

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

woodie26 said:


> Yes, It got deleted
> .


I still think it reeks of Ted or ilk...


----------

